
The great Brazilian Sat-Hack crackdown (2009) - lunchbreak
https://www.wired.com/2009/04/fleetcom/
======
gabrielblack
Cool. Apparently, a documentary related to these events was produced:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1894541/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1894541/)
Could be this one ( the quality is horrible ):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veDZfejpbs8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veDZfejpbs8)
More materials: [https://spectregroup.wordpress.com/2009/04/24/brazilian-
sate...](https://spectregroup.wordpress.com/2009/04/24/brazilian-satellite-
squatters/) If someone has more information, links are welcome.

